# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  XoSoft, soft modular biomimetic exoskeleton to assist people with mobility impairments

## Airicist

accelopment.com/en/projects/xosoft

----------


## Airicist

Article "XoSoft: Intelligent trousers designed to assist people with limited mobility"

by Jesus Ortiz, Adam de Eyto, Edina Gallos
September 27, 2016

----------

